# Desembargador



## flaviobsb

Alguém sabe como traduzir "desembargador"?

Obrigado!


----------



## Maragato76

Juez de apelación / Magistrado de Audiencia / Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia.


----------



## Mangato

Em este fio http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1594628, traduzem por _juez de segunda instancia. Juez de apelación_ também pode ser apropriado.


----------



## yocita

Hola a todos:

Alguien sabe cómo se traduce al español la palabra "desembargador"? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## dexterciyo

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1782441


----------



## Carfer

Maragato76 said:


> Juez de apelación / Magistrado de Audiencia / Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia.


 
Só se designam por '_(Juízes)-Desembargadores' _os Juízes de segunda instância (os juízes dos '_Tribunais da Relação'_). Os juízes do Supremo são '_(Juízes-)Conselheiros'_


----------



## Superwordman

Pido ayuda a los abogados y entendidos de las leyes para traducir el título "desembargador" del portugués brasileño al español.
El diccionario de la Real Academia Española (RAE) dice:
*desembargador**.
*
(De _desembargar_).
*1. *m. Magistrado supremo y del Consejo del Rey, que había en Portugal.

Me parece ser una palabra de tradición portuguesa y que no es usual en el lenguaje jurídico de los países hispanohablantes (esto supongo yo).

Aprovecho para preguntar como traducirían "promotor" (port-esp).

Gracias.

Feliz Navidad!

Superwordman


----------



## Superwordman

Muchísimas gracias, a vos y a todos que colaboraron.


----------



## Vanda

Sobre promotor, veja aqui.


----------



## Superwordman

Vanda said:


> Sobre promotor, veja aqui.



Nossa! Esse link me esclareceu muito sobre o equivalente a "promotor" em espanhol.

Obrigado.


----------



## vascopeludo

desembargador é juiz de apelação, de segunda instância. Na Argentina seria um "camarista"


----------



## andre luis

Carfer said:


> Só se designam por '_(Juízes)-Desembargadores' _os Juízes de segunda instância (os juízes dos '_Tribunais da Relação'_). Os juízes do Supremo são '_(Juízes-)Conselheiros'_


No Brasil,este cargo se chama Ministro.
Ministro do STF,por exemplo.


----------



## Carfer

andre luis said:


> No Brasil,este cargo se chama Ministro.
> Ministro do STF,por exemplo.



Refere-se aos juízes do Supremo, não é? (porque creio que em ambos os países se chama _'Desembargadores_' aos juízes de segunda instância)


----------

